# 7 week old kitten needs a home (NYC area)



## saraB260 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi, 

Meet Bella, a 7 week old tuxedo cat, that was given to us to foster. She's been dewormed, and tested negative for feline aids/leukemia. All papers included. She's super sweet, friendly, and great with our two 7 month old cats... Unfortunately, we're just not able to keep her ourselves. She definitely has a personality of her own and is very, very playful.

Located in Queens, NY. We just really want to find her a really good home.


















View attachment 70930


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Bella is Adorable! 
I'll be keeping All Paws Crossed for you and her! I pray she'll find a forever home soon! 
Thank you for fostering her!


----------



## saraB260 (Mar 11, 2014)

She got adopted and is happy!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sara,
YAY!! Happy for Bella getting a forever home!
Well done! :thumbup::thumbup:
Sharon


----------

